# Dock Dogs: Bismarck, ND



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Bismarck, ND
02/21/2014 - 02/23/2014
Hosted by: DockDogs WorldWide | National Sportsmen's Series

Event Details
Event Format
Indoor Big Air®, Extreme Vertical™, Speed Retrieve™ & Iron Dog™

Online Pre-Registration Closes
February 18, 2014 11:45 am EST (pre-registration is limited)

Pre-Registration Entry Fees
$25.00 / team per Big Air, Speed Retrieve Wave, or Extreme Vertical Competition (Pre-Reg Limited to 30 dogs per Big Air, 30 dogs for Speed Retrieve Waves, 15 dogs for Extreme Vertical). $25.00 / team for Iron Dog Rankings.

On-Site Registration Entry Fees
$30.00 / team per Big Air, Speed Retrieve Wave, or Extreme Vertical Competition (Limited to a total of 40 dogs per Big Air, 40 dogs for Speed Retrieve Waves, 28 dogs for Extreme Vertical). $30.00 / team for Iron Dog Rankings.

Venue Information:
All competitors are to enter the venue off of Bowen Ave., into Lot E. Once there enter through door A5 where you will check in with the venue as a "registered" DockDogs Competitor (accompanying guests will be required to pay the entry fee to the venue).
Link to the venue map for parking and entrance to venue: Bismarck Civic Center : facility

**Onsite registration is limited to waves of that day. Friday onsite registrations are restricted to Friday waves, Saturday onsite registrations for Saturday waves, etc. Spots are limited and are available on a first come, first serve basis.

Event Schedule
Friday February 21, 2014
Onsite Registration/Practice - 3:00 pm
Big Air Wave # 1 - 4:00 pm
Big Air Wave # 2 - 5:30 pm
Big Air Wave # 3 - 7:00 pm

Saturday February 22, 2014
Onsite Registration/Practice - 10:00 pm
Big Air Wave # 4 - 11:00 am
Big Air Wave # 5 - 12:30 pm
Big Air Wave # 6 - 2:00 pm
Big Air Wave # 7 - 3:30 pm
Extreme Vertical - 5:30 pm
Sunday February 23, 2014

Onsite Registration/Practice - 12:00 pm
Speed Retrieve (All in one Finals) - 1:00 pm
Big Air Wave # 8 - 2:30 pm
Big Air Finals start at 4:00 pm (Pro, Semi-Pro & Amateur Finals)

---

Would love to see you guys there!


----------

